# First Browning Buck Mark yesterday Cleaning tip



## BlueHeeler

Bought a Buck Mark Camper with the two extra mags and soft case yesterday. Since I have two Ruger Mark IIs I decided to see if the Browning was easier to clean. Manual said not to take it apart so there's instantly a few points in it's favor. I did discover that the Q-tip I was using perfectly fit the bore so I pushed it through from the crown by using another Q-tip then pulled out the first one at the breech and the second back out the front of the barrel. A drop of oil on the Q-tip completed this simple cleaning. I guess if there was copper fouling this wouldn't work but for a simple cleaning after a shooting session this seems to be a reasonable and safe solution. Now I have to get out and shoot it today. Should be a pleasant task.


----------



## denner

Bore snake is probably the way to go for heavy cleaning.


----------



## berettatoter

I had a Buckmard Micro for a few years, and I used to take it down, for complete cleaning, about every third time I fired it. Never seemed to have any issues.


----------



## clockworkjon

I took down my Camper a couple times. Not sure why you're not supposed to, its very easy and helps get a lot of crud out of hard to reach places.


----------



## FNISHR

Well, the manual for my Camper also does not recommend taking the pistol down, so I've been using Q-tips and a bore snake myself. I had it out to the range earlier today, and it did just fine. I've only got about 1250 rounds through it so far, though. With the help of a much more experienced friend of mine, I'll probably take it down soon.


----------



## zebramochaman

I've had my Buck Mark for a few years and I have detail stripped it many times including removing the barrel. It is not difficult. I initially used some blue Loctite on the bolts to keep everything tight.


----------



## dondavis3

I do not take mine apart ...

Probably will if it starts having problems ... but no problems yet .

I put optics on mine -










it's a blast to shoot

:smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

dondavis3 said:


> I do not take mine apart . . .no problems yet . . . I put optics on mine . . . it's a blast to shoot . . .


NICE Camper, Don !
If the folks following this thread haven't been here, this is the source for "all things Buck Mark". Especially the "Starter Thread". "Chim" is the master guru.
Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

I put optics on mine also. Cheap Chinese "TruGlo" branded red/green multi-recticle reflex ($65) on top of Browning sight rail ($22).
Since this photo below, the sight has been mounted "one notch ahead", so the back rail screw can be removed. 
That and the barrel screw allow removal of barrel/rail/sight as a unit for barrel cleaning.

Here's my rig. My first-ever .22LR gun. Bought it Oct. 18th, and the sight Nov. 1st. NO problems to date. I also bought four additional factory mags.


----------



## Blade

For basic cleaning, I use medical swabs. Basically a Q-tip, only on a long wood stick. I pick them up from a medical supply house. A box of 1000 cost under $10.


----------



## dondavis3

@ DanP_from_AZ

Very nice gun.

I wish mine had the flat sides.

It wasn't available back when I bought my "Camper"

Aren't these guns fun to shoot?

:smt1099


----------



## kristoffer

Thanks for sharing a good piece of info. Its really useful tips and affordable too.

Restoration


----------



## usmcj

I do most of my cleaning with a Patchworm. Shooting accessories It's about $10, fits in a shirt pocket, is very efficient, and it cannot pose any threat to fine guns.... like these...

Patchworm


----------



## jawzx01

I have a standard UDX. I clean it as the instruction manual says normally and perhaps every 5 to ten "cleanings", I take it apart and give it a through cleaning page...


----------



## skullfr

Really nice pistols guys


----------

